# Can’t find my DualMass flywheel



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't go crazy ya know .. go to a dealership and have a parts person run it down for you . This would be your best option and of course you should be getting the correct fly wheel and if it not the dealership will get it sorted out .. good luck .


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Btec said:


> I hate this **** flywheel everyplace I’ve looked I put in the info 2014 Chevy Cruze LS 1.8 h-flex it gives me DMF 133 well I ordered it and it is the first design the 8.5 or whatever clutch disk I need the 9” clutch disk I’m going crazy with this trying to figure it out Ughh I’ve never heard of such a problem I’m almost to the option of just sending the clutch back and getting the smaller on to go on it instead of trying to find this flywheel


Is the "DualMass flywheel" an aftermarket item? Or original equipment? 

For sure, on two GM parts websites, I see flywheels listed at 228mm which is ~9 inches, p/n 55599020 .

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...9Y3J1emUmeT0yMDE0JnQ9bHMmZT0xLThsLWw0LWZsZXg=

https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/...on-mounting,,54accc443faa7ab6dc4ffc4341687578

Gmpartsgiant.com indicates this flywheel fits the MZ0 6-speed transmission, but not the MF3 nor MR5.

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

I see the frustration, the LuK part references the larger 9" OEM GM number. It would probably be better to order the OEM number, but am guessing you're trying to save some money.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

WOW! I did not read the title of this thread correctly....haha!


----------



## Btec (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes I am trying to save money I am literally broke now I think what happened was when I ordered the clutch when the car broke down there were two designs on advanced auto parts 1st design is the smaller second is the larger one. So I took a gambl and ordered the second 9” design put t all together it fit the flywheel and the car budged then slipped took it all back apart found out the friction part of th flywheel is completely spinning free ordered a second design DMF 133 and it is the smaller 8 15/32 I think the issue is advanced auto parts has the designs backwards the don’t carry the flywheel at least I couldn’t find it what I did in the end wAs tell amazon I am returning the flywheel the put the credit to my account and I used it to order the matching clutch and after I get the money at the end. The week I’ll pay them next time I’ll do the job the right way and order the clutch and flywheel together in the long run I would have saved a lot especially since I am probably stuck with the 286 dollar clutch from advanced since I don’t have the box and installed it


----------



## Btec (Feb 9, 2019)

And that’s my problem my gm part number for my 9 inch flywheel is GM55 587 527 the like gloveless code is 401 513 452 HF idk if this is aftermarket or original all I do know is it is 9” fits a 9” clutch and the DMF133 is 8 15/32” so I’m going to put the DMF 133 with the appropriate clutch crazy ness lol learned my lesson


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Btec said:


> And that’s my problem my gm part number for my 9 inch flywheel is GM*55 587 527* the like gloveless code is 401 513 452 HF idk if this is aftermarket or original all I do know is it is 9” fits a 9” clutch and the DMF133 is 8 15/32” so I’m going to put the DMF 133 with the appropriate clutch crazy ness lol learned my lesson


Here's what gmpartsgiant.com had to say when I punched in 55587527:

*GM Part No.: 55587527*

Flywheel Asm



Part DescriptionFLYWHEELReplaced By55599020Manufacturer_GM_. _ This genuine GM part is guaranteed by GM's factory warranty. _
 
So it looks like 55599020 is indeed what's needed (if you want 9").

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Btec (Feb 9, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> *GM Part No.: 55587527*
> 
> Flywheel Asm
> 
> ...



I’m just getting the 8 and 15/32 it looks like they don hardly make the 9 inch. I talked to advance and they take back my 9 inch clutch since it is the first not the second design that’s what had me mixed up I thought 9 inch friction plate was second so I ordered it and when I got it it was the 8 15/32


----------



## Aspinwall (Jan 23, 2021)

Btec said:


> I’m just getting the 8 and 15/32 it looks like they don hardly make the 9 inch. I talked to advance and they take back my 9 inch clutch since it is the first not the second design that’s what had me mixed up I thought 9 inch friction plate was second so I ordered it and when I got it it was the 8 15/32


I’m in the same freaking boat but i have not taking the transmission apart to see what clutch i have. But my 2014 was made in October 2013 so technically would be the 2 design as stated... correct? Since it was made in the later part of the year. I have bought a the duralast clutch kit from auto one and it’s the 9inch kit but i can not for the love of god find a fly wheel for this ****. Mine is a 2014 1.8t manual trans. What did you end up doing? Did the smaller set diameter work?


----------

